# AmQuel Plus?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there!

Was recommended to use Kordon's AmQuel plus instead of spending tons of money on pricey Nitrazorb. (High NitrAtes from water source. No other water source options.) 
Went home and dosed tank. Waited 5 hours and tested. Still have NitrAtes..... went online to check product out. Says that it will remove up to 13ppm of NitrAtes. So, I'm thinking of using it in combination with Nitrazorb.

Also recommended to use Ammocarb instead of regular carbon, just to make sure that if there ever was any ammonia, it gets taken care of before it becomes NitrAtes. Was gonna' get some for the next time the carbon needs to be changed.

Can anyone for see any problems with this? Should I just skip the AmQuel Plus? Or, is it ok to use with Nitrazorb and Ammocarb?

Thanks!

*Never usually have an Ammonia problem or a NitrIte problem, just NitrAtes from the source - so am just trying to get a head of the problem - Ammocarb to stop any extra ammonia from becoming NitrAtes and reducing the amount from the source with AmQuel and Nitrazorb.


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

have you tried using rain water . low ph . no nitrates.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've used amquel plus when I was having nitrate problems in the old house. Nitrates were 180 out of the tap. It helps remove nitrates but I think it helps with whats left by making it less harmful. I know I used it for 6 months with no problems with the tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, lol thanks. That makes sense.... they still show up, but they are just 'detoxified.' I'll keep using it then.

As for rain water, that would be a fantastic idea, but it has been a kinda' dry summer..... and then in the winter there's no rain.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

briane said:


> have you tried using rain water . low ph . no nitrates.


Didnt even think that rain water would be suitable !
Here in England rains a lot . Is it better than bottled water ?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Wouldn't recommend using rain water if you live in a populated city. Pollution and acid rain, etc...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I live waaaay out in the country with the coyotes, deer and foxes!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well if you had snow you could melt that.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I live waaaay out in the country with the coyotes, deer and foxes!!


That's awesome .___.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

holly12 said:


> I live waaaay out in the country with the coyotes, deer and foxes!!


Explains a few things.....


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey now! Let's not get mean! Lol!


----------

